# Walmart BFL Regional Championship Headed to Barren River, Kentucky



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

Scottsville, Ky. Oct. 12, 2011  The Walmart Bass Fishing League is headed to the Barren River Oct. 20-22 for one of six Regional Championships. This three-day tournament features the top 40 boaters and 40 co-anglers from each of the Great Lakes, Hoosier, Illini and Michigan Divisions. They will be competing for a Ranger 198VX with a 200-horsepower outboard and a Chevy 1500 Silverado in the boater division and a new Ranger 198VX with a 200- horsepower outboard in the co-angler division. The Barren River can be tough, but it has been fishing well for years now, so someone is going to catch them, said Walmart FLW Tour pro Kevin Snider of Elizabethtown, Ky. I dont think youre going to find a bunch of schooling fish; they are spread out a little more than usual.

There will be a lot of fish in creeks and brush piles, Snider added. There may be a topwater bite, or some fish caught deep by the dam, but spinnerbaits will definitely be a dominant pattern, and jigs are always good out there. I would say 38 pounds for three days will win the tournament.

Takeoffs will be at the Port Oliver Recreation Area & Ramp located at 4200 Barren River Dam Road in Scottsville at 7 a.m. each morning. Thursday and Fridays weigh-in will be at the marina beginning at 3 p.m., and Saturdays final weigh-in is scheduled for 4 p.m. at Walmart located at 2345 Happy Valley Road in Glasgow, Ky. Takeoffs and weigh-ins are free and open to the public.

The BFL is a 24-division circuit devoted to weekend anglers, with 120 tournaments throughout the season, five in each division. The top 40 boaters and co-anglers from each division have now qualified for this regional and are competing to finish in the top six, qualifying them for one of the longest-running championships in all of competitive bass fishing  the Walmart BFL All-American presented by Chevy. Top winners in the BFL can move up to the EverStart Series or even the Walmart FLW Tour.

For regular updates,...


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------

